# What to look for in a OTTB



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

I am looking to buy a potential OTTB or something H/j and eventing.

I am looking into buying one next summer I wana know pros/cons of ottbs. I do know how and what I need to when purchasing.

Here is some ottbs i like but I'd like to know everything about whats wrong and if they be suitable for h/j an eventing.

I would love for people to look out for horses in my area that are between 1,500-3,500.
For now I will find out what my new limit is.
I live in Tx and somthing thats between 15.2-16.0 hands high.
Geldings are what I am looking at.

Thanks guys.  I have a TON of exsperience with horses I been riding since I was 7 years old. 

Hopefully this forum is alot nicer then the other one I attend.:lol:
http://www.lopetx.org/horses-available/thoroughbreds/horses/thoroughbred-sir-shreik.jpg

What is wrong with him? I have been told somthing not right with his back end or somthing.
Would that be a problem?

http://www.lopetx.org/horses-available/thoroughbreds/horses/thoroughbred-gemspeed.jpg

And him.

http://www.lopetx.org/horses-available/thoroughbreds/horses/thoroughbred-lit-de-buerre.jpg

http://www.lopetx.org/horses/images/little-scout.jpg

http://www.lopetx.org/horses/images/magic-oyl.jpg

http://www.lopetx.org/horses-available/thoroughbreds/horses/thoroughbred-galway-coast-3.jpg

http://www.lopetx.org/horses-available/thoroughbreds/horses/thoroughbred-don-2.jpg


Cool, Calm & Collected

Cheap Horses! ALL Must GO!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

6 and 7 are the only ones I would even look at out of those horses.. I think it's great they you are getting an OTTB as I am a loyal OTTB fan but PLEASE make sure you have the exprerience and help at hand.. Maybe consider getting one that's been off the track for a while? generally it is best to leave them for 6months after they retire from the track so they can wind down and get all the grain out of there system. I'm not saying don't thouch it at all but just simple ground work and no riding..


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

I have the exsperience  And I'll be having a trainer. The thing Is I cant just board for 6 months with no riding BECAUSE i have no land of my own right now so it wouldnt be worth.
I am also looking at horses that havent been on the track in a long time as well..
I ride young horses all the time as well 3- over
Thanks for your advice


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

just an aside - and i'm a HUGE ottb fan as i own several - expect chrio bills stat. i've found that with the way they are ridden, a few initial adjustments coupled with some time longing in side reins and stretching and limiting riding to w/t for a while (my one OTTB did w/t for a YEAR before cantering US and his canter was just so beautiful and balanced when we did!) that it takes patience. in the long term i think it pays off!


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

^ 
Thank-you.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

OTTB are usually babies with fried out brains. They need time off to learn the ways of a normal life. I got my first OTTB a few days ago and she is wound up so tight. I won't be riding her till spring at the very soonest. The best thing everyone I know keeps telling me is to give her time to let her settle down a bit. So all that is on her agenda is ground work, grazing walks and kisses.

I'd take having to give them time off into consideration. Or hunt down one that's already had it's mini vacation.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll take it into consideration but most likely the horse will have been off the track for a while and being trained for other stuff. 
The ottb
Thanks for your help I appreciate it =)


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

To answer your first question..... Sir shiek seems to have a very wide chest and developed chest/shoulders but his back end leaves stuff to be desired....almost the exact opposite of my boy Ice.

Magic looks like a decent candidate, and little boy would be well also, if he wasn't built downhill....maybe its my eyes or the picture?

Just be prepared, OTTB's are hard work mentally more than physically....Ice was on the track for nine years, passed around from place to place, and so its a lot more giving than taking right now....I basically have to trust that he's not going to kill me while he gives me attitude about practically everything (why do I feel like I'm talking about a child?) so depending on how long any of those horses have been racing, it may be easier to develop an actual relationship with them.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank-you very much. =)


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I like the look of Magic the best ...

I agree with CJ8 that you need to have the chiro out, i did that with my mare and it made such a BIG difference and it is so worth it. Also I did A LOT of trotting and walking and bonding with my OTTB and she is such a solid sane horse now ... take your time it is well worth it!


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay thanks very much I love to bond with my horse I did alot of bonding with my mare Babee 

She was my first horse.


----------

